# Proper Excel Etiquette



## AndyTampa (Aug 25, 2011)

Does anybody know what the proper etiquette is for placing the cursor in spreadsheets you are sharing?

I've got one supervisor who thinks I should put the cursor in A1 and another who thinks it's proper etiquette to put it below all your work to let people know you've finished that sheet.

I'm stumped and I can't find anything online about it.

If you have a source for the information, I'd appreciate that too so I can support my position when I find the right one.


----------



## xenou (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't think there's any established custom here - just whatever works best in your workplace.  Your two supervisors will definitely have to come to an agreement as it can't be both ways.  I personally like to put cursors in A1 when I'm trying to leave a worksheet for someone else (using Control + Home right before the last save).


----------



## Norie (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree with Xenou the 'best' place is in the top corner.

Opening a worksheet and finding your right in the middle of 'nowhere' can be a bit frustrating.

Usually you need to play 'hunt the data'.


----------



## AndyTampa (Aug 25, 2011)

Well that's the weird thing. She wants me to place the cursor below all the work, but still scroll up to the upper left-hand corner. It seems counter-intuitive, but she says it's proper etiquette. I can't find where she got that. 

Personally, I think A1 tells me that 'this person was done and brought the cursor home' instead of 'this person was in the middle of something when he saved it'.

I just wish I could find it written somewhere that it's A1. I wish, I wish, I wish.


----------



## Norie (Aug 25, 2011)

Andy

I don't think you'll find it written anywhere.

I suppose if all the data can be seen then it doesn't matter where the cursor goes.

If it's not too much trouble just do it one way for one supervisor and the other way for the other one.


----------



## shg (Aug 25, 2011)

They must both have a lot of time on their hands ...


----------



## xenou (Aug 25, 2011)

Is it one workbook that's always the "issue"?


----------



## Smitty (Aug 25, 2011)

AndyTampa said:


> I can't find where she got that.


 
Don't worry, I don't think anyone else can either. Frankly, that's one of the dumbest things I've ever heard, but there's also a very good reason for the Dilbert principle.


----------



## Joe4 (Aug 25, 2011)

> Well that's the weird thing. She wants me to place the cursor below all the work, but still scroll up to the upper left-hand corner. It seems counter-intuitive, but she says it's proper etiquette. I can't find where she got that.


Never heard of such a thing.
Ask her where she heard that and tell her that a whole bunch of Excel gurus disagree with her!

My belief is that when someone makes a crazy/outlandish statement, the onus is on them to back it up (not on you to disprove it).  
If she is one of those people who is an "expert" on everything, then I forsee a lot of headaches for you in your future!

My condolences...


----------



## AndyTampa (Aug 25, 2011)

Unfortunately, I answer to them both and all 4 workbooks go to them both. They each trained me on two of them so they're both seeing what they didn't tell me to do.

There are some things to be said for not seeing the cursor on a cell when you open a worksheet. There are also some things (not so nice) to be said about not knowing where that darn cursor is until you move it and find you're in cell AG9832 when you were looking at something in cell B2.

I guess I'll play it by ear.

Thanks for the responses though.

I've never heard of the Dilbert principle. What is that? _(I do know who Dilbert is. He works in my company.)_


----------



## AndyTampa (Aug 25, 2011)

Does anybody know what the proper etiquette is for placing the cursor in spreadsheets you are sharing?

I've got one supervisor who thinks I should put the cursor in A1 and another who thinks it's proper etiquette to put it below all your work to let people know you've finished that sheet.

I'm stumped and I can't find anything online about it.

If you have a source for the information, I'd appreciate that too so I can support my position when I find the right one.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 25, 2011)

AndyTampa said:


> There are some things to be said for not seeing the cursor on a cell when you open a worksheet.


 
Like what?  If it's that much of a problem, tell the boss to turn it off.  She'll find it in Options, right next to the PEBKAC check box. 



> There are also some things (not so nice) to be said about not knowing where that darn cursor is until you move it and find you're in cell AG9832 when you were looking at something in cell B2.


 
Quick Tip: look at the Address Bar to the left of the Formula Bar (although I think I'd be finding the nearest bar of your choice).  And as has been mentioned already, CTRL+Home will take you to A1 faster than Dorothy's little red slippers.



> I've never heard of the Dilbert principle. What is that? _(I do know who Dilbert is. He works in my company.)_


 
See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dilbert_Principle

It essentially states that companies tend to put the people who can do the most damage in positions of leadership, where they can't fubar real data, but make observations like "Andy, I don't like the cursor there, and I never want to see it there again, change it...And I will remember this on your next review..."


----------



## SuperFerret (Aug 26, 2011)

Smitty said:


> It essentially states that companies tend to put the people who can do the most damage in positions of leadership, where they can't fubar real data, but make observations like "Andy, I don't like the cursor there, and I never want to see it there again, change it...And I will remember this on your next review..."


 
The Dilbert Principle is in full effect in my workplace then...sounds just like my Supervisor


----------



## Domski (Aug 26, 2011)

She sounds like a right numpty to me, perfect managerial material.

Dom


----------



## Peter_SSs (Aug 26, 2011)

Putting th cursor below the work but scrolling the sheet to A1 seems dumb to me too. If the user happens to press an arrow key or Tab or Enter, the sheet will suddenly jump to below the data and the user won't know what has happened. 

Given your problems ..





AndyTampa said:


> I've got one supervisor who thinks I should put the cursor in A1 and another who thinks it's proper etiquette to put it below all your work to let people know you've finished that sheet.





AndyTampa said:


> Unfortunately, I answer to them both and all 4 workbooks go to them both. They each trained me on two of them so they're both seeing what they didn't tell me to do.


.. I have a suggestion. Put some Workbook_Open code in the workbooks that determine who the user is and place the cursor, scrolling etc based on that. They should both be happy! 

Alternatively diablo, with shg's comment in mind, some Workbook_Open code that pops up a message box: 





> If you are worried about where the cursor is, you have too much time on your hands!"


----------

